# t5 fixture question



## Rebecca Stout (Aug 1, 2014)

Heres my questions, would a fixture from home depot or lowes be okay to use with a t5 HO uvb reptisun (or arcadia) bulb? ( I want 4 foot)
And do I need a double bulb fixture?

I know I can get this reptisun fixture for my set up. It is for a single bulb but has a reflector:
http://www.bigappleherp.com/Zoo-Med-Reptisun-Terrarium-Hood-T5-HO-High-Output

Aradia had a 48 inch t5 fixture complete with double 12% bulbs. But they are out of stock. (and a little expensive)

As far as Home Depot, I found this double one: 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia...trip-Light-Z-2-54T5HO-MVOLT-GEB10PS/202665220
[and I found this, but its more expensive .. is it overkill?
http://www.homedepot.com/b/N-5yc1v/Ntk-All/Ntt-t5+light+fixtures?Nao=24&Ntx=mode+matchall&NCNI-5] 

And I found this nifty single bulb one:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Radionic...nt-Utility-Ceiling-Fixture-PHRP128N/205084767

I gotta decide this and get it all after this weekend. The nice thing about the zoomed is it already has a power cord, etc all in one. One from Home Depot or somewhere, I'd have to wire up and power cord it right? Not sure how to go about that exactly or if its hard or much of an added expense.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Aug 1, 2014)

Which ones are okay?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/HomeSele...-Grow-Light-Fixture-with-Lamps-6292/204717928

http://www.homedepot.com/p/HomeSele...-Grow-Light-Fixture-with-Lamps-6292/204717928

http://www.homedepot.com/.../Lithonia-Lighting.../202665220

http://www.homedepot.com/.../HomeSelects-4-ft-2.../203449218

zoo med single bulb with high reflector: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=25698


----------



## Josh (Aug 5, 2014)

I buy my fixtures from Arcadia or lightyourreptiles.com or home depot. The home depot ones are not hard to set up. Not sure you'd need the double bulb one. One should be enough. Just match the bulb size and type (T5) and you should be good to go!


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Josh. I called lightyourreptiles to double check to see if the fixtures I needed were all out of stock as the site says, or if the site is outdated. It was a few days outdated! He did have them! Very excited. Its on order. When I broke it down? I was only paying 67 dollars for a nice, slim (and reflective I believe) fixture all set and ready to plug up as the arcadia bulbs are 50 a piece. So I got lucky they came in as it was a far better deal than I anticipated. Thanks for the massive support.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Aug 6, 2014)

http://www.lightyourreptiles.com/48hot5dobufi3.html


----------



## RickyNo (Aug 7, 2014)

Home depot. Anything with a reptile label is over priced because now its considered a pet product. They all work the same... Buy the fixture and some electrical wire and some plugs you'll do fine.


----------

